

The Believers - jeremynixon
http://chronicle.com/article/The-Believers/190147

======
mturmon
For such a short article, it was very accurate and didn't succumb completely
to hype, while conveying a lot of fair history. I missed it the first time(s)
around here.

Here's a link to the author's website:
[http://voosen.me/#home](http://voosen.me/#home)

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9093156](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9093156)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9098937](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9098937)

